# What size bubble for self tied bubble rigs?



## clifton (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm heading to the ocean in a few weeks and wanted to try the "bubble rig." I was looking for recommendation of the size of float that is necessary. One site referenced two inches. I was able to find a store that had a 12 pack of 1-3/4" bubbles for $2.99. Alternatively I can order one 2-1/2" for $0.96 site to store from Walmart. What do you think? Are the 1-3/4" big enough or will I wish I would have gotten the larger ones? Thanks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

*Gulf


----------



## clifton (Apr 26, 2016)

What does "*gulf" mean?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

clifton said:


> What does "*gulf" mean?


Unless your'e on the East Coast

You will be fishing the "Gulf" of Mexico. 

Not the Atlantic Ocean. 

2 entirely different places. And not interchangeable.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Realistically i think youll be fine with the small ones, 3$ isn't enough to worry about


----------



## clifton (Apr 26, 2016)

I know what a gulf is. I didn't know "*gulf" was a question.
As in "Are you fishing in the gulf?"

I will be fishing in the Atlantic off the coast of N.C.

I asked the question here because it seemed like an active forum with knowledgeable members.

NKlamerus, Thanks for your answer. I was planning on getting the 1-3/4" ones but didn't want to be lacking the casting distance the 2-1/2" may provide. 

Have you used smaller bubbles?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Clifton, if they are the clear ones, you adjust the weight by adding or removing some water.


----------



## clifton (Apr 26, 2016)

Kingfish, Thanks. I know, however, the larger ones will hold more water. 

Has anyone used a smaller bubble?


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Just get yourself the bigger ones, you're not gonna use 12 bubbles. Two should last you the whole season of fishing.


----------



## Btillr (Nov 12, 2015)

Small ones will be adequate


----------



## clifton (Apr 26, 2016)

I got the bigger ones. I'm glad I did. I wanted to post this up here in case anyone else needed the info. The smaller ones seemed like they would be better for trout, etc.


----------

